# 10 Must-See Places in Florida



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 17, 2012)

10 Must-See Places in Florida

TS


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 17, 2012)

That article is from 2010. Not saying that these are "wrong," but my list would include:

-- snorkeling in Key West.
-- airboating in the Everglades.
-- people watching on SoBe.
-- shelling in Sanibel.
-- being a kid again at an Orlando theme park.
-- driving on Daytona Beach.
-- a glass-bottom boat ride at Silver Springs.
-- traipsing thru St. Augustine's Fort.  <sniff, sniff>
.
.


----------



## Don (Oct 18, 2012)

I've done a lot of these things, but not in the places that are listed.
*Relaxing at Wakulla Springs Lodge*
*Last-chance space shuttle
*Haven't done them*l

* *Mango-mania at Fairchild Tropical Botanic Garden*
Went to the Mango Festival in Cape Coral.

*Antiquing in Mount Dora**$hopping in Palm Beach*
Did these.


*Beach party at Honeymoon Island*
Tried to do this but the tide was too low where we were supposed to leave from.


*Tubing Rainbow River
*Went tubing in TN and Belize *Seats at the big game*
Growing up and living for 50 years in VA, I am not a FL teams fan*.  *I have been to MLB games, and I do root for the Bucs if their win does not conflict with the Redskins advancement.

*Tarpon fishing in Boca Grande
*Boca Grande Pass is right at the bottom of the peninsula I live on.  I have no desire to work so hard to catch a fish that I cannot legally even take out of the water, much less eat.  I would rather catch a ten lb. largemouth bass or a 27" redfish that I have the possibility to put on the table than a 125 lb. tarpon just for sport. I have caught a small tarpon in the canal behind my house,  I did,'t expect it as I was fishing for bass or redfish.

*Climbing St. Augustine Lighthouse*
Climbed other lighthouses, Ponce inlet light for one.


----------



## thylightguy (Nov 25, 2012)

Don said:


> I've done a lot of these things, but not in the places that are listed.
> *Relaxing at Wakulla Springs Lodge*
> *Last-chance space shuttle
> *Haven't done them*l
> ...




This list is the reason why I have been figuring out how to take a trip to Florida as many of the things mentioned there I wasn't aware of. That is likely do to the fact that anytime I am in Florida, its to go on a cruise... so the time I spend there is literally only a few hours on the ship or at the airport. Nice to know that there are other things to do.

Tell me is the tubing in the rainbow river worth the time/expense? Thanks.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't done any of them, and I live here.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 26, 2012)

thylightguy said:


> Tell me is the tubing in the rainbow river worth the time/expense?



No.
Tubing or canoeing the Ichetucknee River near Fort White (~ Gainesville-Ocala) is far more interesting.
-- See: http://www.floridastateparks.org/ichetuckneesprings/
But check out any other Florida State Park -- "the original Florida" as the saying goes.
.
.
.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 27, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> I haven't done any of them, and I live here.



Neither have I and I live here for more than 40 years.  :ignore:
Who writes this stuff anyway?  

I could make my own list but I don't want it overrun with tourists.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 27, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Neither have I and I live here for more than 40 years. :ignore:
> Who writes this stuff anyway?
> 
> I could make my own list but I don't want it overrun with tourists.


 

You are absolutely correct


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 27, 2012)

There is so much to do in Florida.  We go there every October and for the last 5 years on that trip we didnt go to the parks.  We always go to Longboat Key (my favorite home away from home), one year we went to Key Largo, next year to St. Augustine and last year we went to LBK, Hilton Head and Gatlinburg.  2013   we are going to do the 3 weeker again- one week at  Sutherlands Crossing, Crystal Beach, 1 week at Emerald Grande, Destin and then back to LBK.  Ive never been to Crystal Beach and wasnt sure what things to do....... so thanks for the ideas.


----------



## andex (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------

